# Help with my Jason Voorhees hockey mask!?



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

What should I do to this mask to make it more scary? Is it good, cuz the paintwork is self made?


----------



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

Another picture of my mask


----------



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

1 more picture of my mask


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

I would say to weather/age it up so it looks like Jason's been in the ground a bit. Good job on the look, so far, though.


----------



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

I was thinking about to make it more darker. Iam only 14 yrs old and I would like to get more tips to make it scary. Thanks!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

There are a load of videos on Youtube that should be able to show you what you want. Just stick "Jason mask tutorial" into the search bar.


----------



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

There isn't any tutorial videos that shows how to make your mask scarier! Or is there? Maybe i should just try something on my mask, but i don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

"Make it scarier" is a bit of a vague request I'm afraid, which is why there aren't tutorials about that specifically. They will help you make it grittier and more realistic though.


----------



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

I just noticed that I have another jason voorhees mask and I did a new paintwork on it!  In 1 hour and check out the result?? What do u think?


----------



## Bensku Hakasaari (Oct 13, 2013)

Now I have 2 masks


----------

